# The Senior Dog Pics Thread



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Because everyone needs to love the oldies. I always see puppy picture threads but nothing is sweeter than an old grey face. use your discretion about what is senior... I dont know that there is an exact cutoff. 

Lets see those oldies!

Summer- 10 years young. 


DSC_1113 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Grey hairs!!!

DSC_1061 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1107 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1103 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


summwers by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


fox by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1371 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1331 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1188 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1102 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Love that dog. <3


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Such a great idea. Summer is beautiful.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess I'm ready to admit that, at 9, Pip is a senior. Although he doesn't act his age.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My aunts bully Addicus. He is almost 14 I think. This was taken last summer when I took him on a walk. He has slight human aggression(long story) and IM one of the few who can get close to him. Since this was taken he has quickly deteriorated and I don't think he will make it to next summer  He is a lovable dog(well if he likes you) and I will be sad. He has had a long but somewhat joyous 14 years if you ask me. 



My oldie that's not an oldie Tank- 9 years old 
Last summer 


This summer


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't talk about her much, but this is "my other dog". She lives with my parents and was primarily my dog until I left for College. I tried to bring her with me when I moved into my house.. but she hated it because of my slippery floors. I decided to just visit her all the time instead. She really is the perfect dog for my parents anyway. 

This is Jenna, she 12 years old. Lab/Beagle/? mix. She struggles with her weight (my parents aren't good at helping that..) and isn't in the best of health (going a bit senile), but she is hanging in there. Such a good girl.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Koby's going to be 12 this fall and people keep asking my mom if he's a puppy... He's her best little buddy! We got him when I was 8 years old and had been begging for a dog probably since I could talk. I don't see him much, but here are the most recent pictures of him I have.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ginger @ 14 years old


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Scruffy from this spring at 14 years old


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Former foster dogs, all found adopters (Higgins passed at the rescue ranch, had an awesome few months there).

Higgins, 10+ Cairn Terrier. Pulled from shelter because sweet old guy didn't need his aching body sleeping on concrete floors over Thanksgiving.



























Chuni, 11 yr old Jindo who had lived her entire life outside. Went to rescue in AZ, then to great no-kill shelter in CO and was then adopted. Pulled from shelter (under a rescue) because she hadn't eaten in 10 days.



























Merida, ~10-ish Eskie. Fostered for rescue who pulled from shelter, owner surrender as could not afford her medical care.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

My nut Queenie. 12 years young this year. Pics I took today:


----------



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

In February 2009 the SPCA brought 28 dogs to the small shelter (12 kennels) where we volunteered. The second worst of the dogs, after the killer chihuahua, was 9 to 10 years old and had lived his entire life in a hoarders cage. Sunshine was terrified of people and was labelled as being aggressive. He has been with us for 5 years now.




His first sofa

his first Christmas


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the oldies! Keep em coming


----------



## TheBigAnimation (Jan 21, 2013)

Copper, age 16 years old. Partially blind, deaf and horribly confused. Eats his own poop, eats OTHERS poop, gets fed tablescraps daily, barks to be let in when we're eating at the table - begs and howls at the table for food, barks at strangers rather agressively, WILL probably bite you if he's threatened, but loves women a bit more than men - is a 'ladies dog'. . . Adopted him from the shelter when he was a few weeks old in 1998 from doggy death row, 'What dog is he?' Mom asked, 'What type of dog do you want him to be? He's the next to be euthianized! Please take him!' After that, he bit my sister on the way out as she tried to pick him up -my four year old sister- (whose twenty now) and they all cringed in like "oh dear god dont send him back" the average person WOULD send him back immdieately, but my mom was determined to keep him. 

He's a trash hound, that's why they gave him back to the shelter several times, but keeping a baby lock secure on the trash-door and then 15 years/16 later proves that he's not a trash hound - or as bad anymore. x3 I say, Copper's a purebred mutt, and he's nothing but a real dog. He's nothing like those yippy lap dogs we have, he loves to get down and dirty he's not AFRAID to. He also is too dang confused to understand 'am I getting poured on? Is it a thunderstorm right now?' Because he's so old, he doesnt know that your calling for him out in the middle of blundering thunder and lighting!

So, my grandma has to dry him off minutes later after he comes in soaking wet- regardless of her attempts, she's still soaked by him shaking the wetness off of him onto her. Lol. He'll stand out in a thunderstorm and howl at the roaring winds thinking there's someone or something there for an hour trying to get his head straight, and we'll have to go out there to drag him back. . . He'll sleep so soundly that we'll be rubbing his sides that he wont wake up several times after we've called him and then after about five minutes he finally wakes up. 

We introduced him to a five month old kitten thinking the cat was either going to be bothered by Copper and attack him - or Copper might retaliate against the cat and bite/bark/scare the cat on purpose, but Copper proved to be too dumbstruck to understand what Romney-Cat WAS! Lol, he just was wandering around the room for the first three minutes, not even knowing that there was a cat in the same room, he didn't even dare smell Romney's stuff and then he was directed towards the food bowl, that's when Romney got mad, and started arching his back a bit, but then he calmed down when Copper when to go sniff Romi's scratching post and then just walzted out the door like "no cares given". (Best way to introduce a dog to a cat EVER.)


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Current foster Fred: ~10 years, left tied to a shelter door covered in mats with massive ear infections.










Previous foster Abby: ~7 year old beagle mix, surrendered as owner's son was violent to her. Found her forever home. 










Those are the old pups that have been in my house most recently.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This is my family's old man. He's 14 years old. It's so hard to get photos of him because he's terrified of the camera for some reason (I think the flash reminds him of lightning). He's a Bichon x Poodle.


----------

